# Inkscape übersetzen und Durchdebuggen



## Tomas (13. Dez 2010)

Hallo, vielleicht kennt sich ja wer damit aus.

Also es funktioniert, wenn ich mir Inkscape runterlade und in eclipse builde.
Using Eclipse - Inkscape Wiki

Nun habe ich folgende Frage:

Funktioniert es, dass ich mich auch irgendwie im Source durchdebuggen kann? 

Danke


----------



## maki (13. Dez 2010)

Klar, du musst eben die Sourcen miteinbinden, meist kommen die Sourcen als Jar.

Rechtsklick aus projekt -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries tab
Dort dann die gesuchte Dependency Jar öffnen und das Source Attachment einstellen.

Die Frage ob das sinnvoll ist kann allerdings von hier aus nicht beantwortet werden.


----------



## Tomas (13. Dez 2010)

Inkscape ist in c++ geschrieben und ich besitze keine jars davon, darum frage ich ja.

Das ich die Sources angezeigt bekomm, wenn ich jars hätte ist mir schon klar.

Danke trotzdem


----------

